#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Fiber home cabo console

## umbradomini

Boa noite queridos ! tudo bem ? 

Comprei olt AN5516-04 e não veio com cabo console, alguém saberia me dizer qual metodo de confecção do mesmo ? Obrigado desde já !

----------


## avatar52

Também tem esse cabo à venda em vários lugares e até mesmo no MercadoLivre.

----------


## tsdantas01

> Boa noite queridos ! tudo bem ? 
> 
> Comprei olt AN5516-04 e não veio com cabo console, alguém saberia me dizer qual metodo de confecção do mesmo ? Obrigado desde já !



Me chama no pvt que disponho dele.

----------


## netuai

compra o azul da cisco

----------

